
Lovin' Kotlin since 2015 - mmozuras
http://engineering.vinted.com/2017/05/29/kotlin/
======
bsaul
When i see the benefits of using swift regarding null pointer exception, and
seeing people mention the same benefit about kotlin, i realize that npe-safety
is now the standard for any language that claims to be "modern".

Which makes me wonder how golang creator didn't provide some sort of facility
to prevent them by default. i know people will tell me they don't see them in
practice, but in my experience, and also seeing other people make their first
steps with the language, they do.

~~~
Zeppin
Not only do they but any company that employs interns and entry-level
developers is going to see them consistently.

